# c'est quoi cette erreur



## faten22 (28 Avril 2007)

bonjour tout le monde
je suis débutante sous linux. j'ai deux programmes Client/Serveur sous Fedora Core 5, lorsque je tape cc -o client -lpthread client.c le compilateur retourne l'erreur suivante:
/usr/lib/gcc/i386-redhat-linux/4.1.0/../../../crt 1.0 : In function '_start' : référence indéfinie vers <<main>>
collect 2 : ld a retourné 1 code d'état d'exécution.
SVP aidez moi à resoudre ce problème.merci d'avance.


----------



## ericb2 (28 Avril 2007)

Que contient client.c ?

Probl&#232;me de d&#233;pendances on dirait. Si c'est ce que je pense, certaines parties d&#233;pendent des autres, et l'ordre dans lequelles elles sont compil&#233;es importe. 

Ici, main n'est pas d&#233;fini, et l'&#233;dition de lien &#233;choue.

Mais bon, je peux me tromper ...


----------



## tatouille (29 Avril 2007)

```
section .data
msg    db    "Hello World!",0x0a
len    equ    $-msg

section .text
    global _start
_start:
    mov    eax, 0x04
    mov    ebx, 0x01
    mov    ecx, msg
    mov    edx, len
    int    0x80
    mov    eax,0x1
    int    0x80
```
effectivement si tu essayes de cr&#233;er un executable sans main() tu ne peux pas satisfaire
la methode d'init attendu par le static linker 

_start
-> prebound
-> lookup sym
     -> failed


----------

